# Premature labor



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Went out today to feed and noticed one of my does by herself and not coming in for dinner. 

Went to check on her and her udder was tight. I checked and double checked my breeding dates and the soonest any of my does are due is Feb 25th.. 

So I brought her in to her own stall, no mucus no discharge. So I went in to finish our dinner and clean up.

Came out to find her with a kid head out.. I rushed to help her, but he was already gone. 

This is my first premie and its a little hard to take.. This is the first doe of this years kidding season.. I hope this is not a warning of things to come.

1 down 8 to go


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear of that. Hopefully it is an isolated incident and no one else follows suit. Did she just have a single? Was it fully formed?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry for the loss!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's heartbreaking, I am so sorry  I hope it's an isolated incident. Have you changed anything? Given any medications, or supplements lately? Could she have been butted by another doe?


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh no  I'm so sorry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> So sorry to hear of that. Hopefully it is an isolated incident and no one else follows suit. Did she just have a single? Was it fully formed?


Yeah she had a single.. He was a little premie.. Teeth not through the gums, and hooves still a little too soft.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> That's heartbreaking, I am so sorry  I hope it's an isolated incident. Have you changed anything? Given any medications, or supplements lately? Could she have been butted by another doe?


Most everything has stayed the same.. The feed store I got all my feed from shut down so this last week I've slowly transferred all the goats to purina goat chow. But it's been a super slow transfer and I can't imagine there is anything in the feed that would cause a miscarriage. The placenta was really small.. Maybe a cup and a half total mass.

I suspect she was butted by another doe.. Or something was wrong with the placenta?

This is her 4 th kidding with no prior issues. Poor girl is really depressed today


----------

